# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Метро 2033 / Metro 2033 (2010) RUS (без инсталяции в систему)

## vryskov

*Год выпуска:* 2010
*Жанр:* Action (Shooter) / 3D / 1st Person
*Разработчик:* 4A Games
*Релиз:* Акелла
*Тип издания:* Лицензия
*Таблетка:* Присутствует
*Язык интерфейса:* Английский (Eng)
*Язык озвучки:* Русский (RUS)
*Размер:* 6,35Gb.

*Описание:*
В 2013 году мир был разрушен глобальной катастрофой, уничтожившей население Земли и превратившей ее поверхность в отравленную пустошь. Горстка выживших нашла убежище в глубинах московского метро, а человеческая цивилизация вновь погрузилась в Темные века. Сейчас на дворе 2033-й год. Целое поколение людей родилось и выросло под землей, наблюдая, как их осажденные Города-Метростанции сражаются за выживание друг с другом и с кошмарными мутантами, что ожидают снаружи. Атмосферный шутер от первого лица, созданный по мотивам бестселлера Дмитрия Глуховского. Игра «Метро 2033», события которой разворачиваются в разрушенной подземке постапокалиптической Москвы, - это гнетущая история тяжелейшего выживания, где судьба человечества находится в ваших руках. Вы - Артем, обычный москвич, рожденный еще до мирового апокалипсиса, но выросший под землей. Никогда до этого он не покидал пределов своей, уже ставшей родной ему станции Метро, но судьба решила по-своему. Теперь он вынужден выполнить миссию всей своей жизни: пробраться в центр московского Метрополитена и предупредить остатки человеческого общества о грядущей опасности, или умереть в пути и обречь выживших на верную гибель.

*Особенности релиза:*
# Метро 2033 - это захватывающий дух атмосферный шутер от первого лица, завернутый в оболочку ультрасовременной графики. Почувствуйте себя в разрушенной пост-ядерной Москве!
# Станьте свидетелем ежедневного ужаса, который испытывает общество, живущее под землей в постоянном страхе.
# Наберитесь храбрости и станьте исследователями сети подземных туннелей, раскинувшей по всему городу. Там в темноте именно вы являетесь добычей мутантов, а не наоборот. Станьте охотником или жертвой.
# Исследуйте опустошенный радиацией город. От зараженного мира и мутировавших существ, ожидающих вас снаружи, спасут лишь противогаз и верная винтовка.
# Приведите свою психику в порядок и приготовьтесь встретиться со всеми ужасами постядерного мира вселенной «Метро 2033».




*Инструкция по установке: Проверено лично!!!*
1. Распаковать скаченный архив «WinRAR» или аналогичной программой.
2. Игра вылечина.
3. Поместить папку с распакованной игрой в диск C.
4. Установить beta драйвер Nvidia (197.13) (ссылка прилагается)
5. И наслаждаться игрой!

*Системные требования:*
*Операционная система:* Windows XP, Vista, or 7
*Процессор:* Dual core CPU (any Core 2 Duo or better)
*Оперативная память:* 1Gb.
*Видеокарта:* DirectX 9, Shader Model 3 compliant graphics cards (GeForce 8800, GeForce GT220 and above)
*Звук:* DirectX 9.0c-совместимая звуковая карта
*Свободное место на диске:* 7Gb.
*Управление:* клавиатура, мышь.

*Скачать|Download: Метро 2033 / Metro 2033 (2010) RUS (без инсталяции в систему)*
*Скрытый текст*


> Скачать beta драйвер на Nvidia 197.13
> 
> *sms4file.com*
> http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/7156...033_1.rar.html
> http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/9156...033_2.rar.html
> http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/6156...033_3.rar.html
> http://sms4file.com/downloadvip/9156...033_4.rar.html
> 
> *vip-file.com*
> ...


*Для качалок:*


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032073/Metro_2033.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366031849/Metro_2033.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032525/Metro_2033.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366031973/Metro_2033.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032811/Metro_2033.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032639/Metro_2033.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032398/Metro_2033.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032844/Metro_2033.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032802/Metro_2033.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366032695/Metro_2033.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040540/Metro_2033.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040394/Metro_2033.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040796/Metro_2033.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040671/Metro_2033.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040644/Metro_2033.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040807/Metro_2033.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040669/Metro_2033.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040679/Metro_2033.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040748/Metro_2033.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366040882/Metro_2033.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153681/Metro_2033.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153580/Metro_2033.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153771/Metro_2033.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153842/Metro_2033.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153951/Metro_2033.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153979/Metro_2033.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366153955/Metro_2033.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366154032/Metro_2033.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366154115/Metro_2033.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366154093/Metro_2033.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156393/Metro_2033.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156448/Metro_2033.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156576/Metro_2033.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156443/Metro_2033.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156685/Metro_2033.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156643/Metro_2033.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156723/Metro_2033.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156796/Metro_2033.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156727/Metro_2033.part39.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366156725/Metro_2033.part40.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160371/Metro_2033.part41.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160452/Metro_2033.part42.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160512/Metro_2033.part43.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160699/Metro_2033.part44.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160773/Metro_2033.part45.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160727/Metro_2033.part46.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160761/Metro_2033.part47.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160843/Metro_2033.part48.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160848/Metro_2033.part49.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366160825/Metro_2033.part50.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366163674/Metro_2033.part51.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366163728/Metro_2033.part52.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366163974/Metro_2033.part53.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366163947/Metro_2033.part54.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164190/Metro_2033.part55.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164235/Metro_2033.part56.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164204/Metro_2033.part57.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164292/Metro_2033.part58.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164261/Metro_2033.part59.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366164271/Metro_2033.part60.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366167967/Metro_2033.part61.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366167909/Metro_2033.part62.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366167985/Metro_2033.part63.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366168000/Metro_2033.part64.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366168136/Metro_2033.part65.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366168184/Metro_2033.part66.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366168187/Metro_2033.part67.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/366168161/Metro_2033.part68.rar
```

----------


## Андрей 112233

А теперь подскажите как в нее играть вообщеИ? После того как вышел с проспекта Мира, теряю из вида Бурбона, тот говорит, что иди, типа в обход, да берегись "дьявола"! Фильтров на пр- газ остается 7, а новые почему то не берет!!! Далее гребаные монстры разбивают мой пр- газ, так они нападают толпой, хрен отобьешься!!! Мож тут какая то новая тактика нужнаИ?

----------


## vryskov

Бурбон там всю дорогу с ГГ идет, от мостров надо отбиваться ругами и ногами, а если повезет то и головой. )))))  А лучше прочитать прохождение к игре!

----------

